# Iron Warriors Land Raider



## odinsgrandson (Jun 9, 2009)

Well, to go with the units of Terminators that I posted here before, here is a Land Raider. I don't know that it needs any more introduction.


----------



## Hammer49 (Feb 12, 2011)

Great looking tank especially as its my favourite CSM legion.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

Hammer49 said:


> Great looking tank especially as its my favourite CSM legion.


Same here. Nice job. Lots of IW stuff you see is gold and black and ends up looking like BL material so this is different


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

loks great mate. I can't give you any more rep till i spread some around though


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

That looks brilliant!

It warms my chaosy heart. I've been playing Iron Warriors since 2nd ed edition. =)

My only critique, is the aquilas on the tank treads of a chaos tank. It's a pet peeve of mine, but it certainly doesn't spoil such a great project.
+rep on my behalf and for the Rev.

Cheers,
Kreuger


----------



## fatmantis (Jun 26, 2009)

how long does a models like this, take you to paint? its truely superb


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Shiny (in both senses)

However, you do not seem to have drilled the barrels, which detracts from such high quality work.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice looking LR mate! My only critique will echo Dave's comment from above. THe heavy bolter barrels need a good drilling.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

barrels and lamps and lenses are the only unfinished things I see on that sexy beast!


----------

